# A Peek into the TRR Shops



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a quick update on one project currently underway in the TRR's shops:










Tuscarora Railroad #2, "post-wreck."

In this case, the "wreck" is fortunately not anything that actually happened to the physical original TRR #2; she's still very much in one piece. However, I've always thought about what it would look like modernized a bit. I got to talking to Bruce Chandler, who had just won a B'mann 2-6-0 in a photo contest, and he shared my interest. We began to orchestrate a swap--I needed the old domes, cab, and tender from a 2-6-0, and I had "modern" fittings to offer in trade. He then decided he'd rather pursue other interests (his mikado), and sold me the 2-6-0 instead. 


More photos and descriptions of the "history" and modeling process can be found on my blog (click the link in my signature).

Later,

K


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's some improvement, Kevin! I really like the details you've put on - but what plumbing is left?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Kevin, that looks great!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great! At some point, would you mind telling us how you built the new tender deck? I have always hated the stock Connie deck, especially because it's thin surround makes the tender trucks look like they are standing on tippy toes. I tried lowering the trucks by shaving a bit off their mounts, and while this looks better, I took off so much material that the wheels now drag against the bottom of the tender. Not a problem at this time, as my Living Room Central's curves are too tight to be negotiated by my two Connies and 1:20.3 rolling stock, all of which are on static display throughout the house.


----------

